# Kribs + Calvus



## Danimal (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello. I'm new to this forum so be gentle. I got fed up with the mess of bad info on the internet and am looking for people with real experience and good advice.

I have a 55g with 2 Kribs and I was wanting to add another type of cichlid. After about a month of research I am leaning towards a couple white calvus. Has anyone tried this combo before? I'm really interested in folks that have experience with this pairing. Follow up question: Good dither fish for both Kribs and Calvus? I'm not looking for target fish for breeding just something to draw them out of hiding.

Looking forward to being a part of the community.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not a good combination from the point of water chemistry. Kribs are West African, live in small streams that are fairly soft and often quite acid. The Calvus comes from Lake Tanganyika, which is about as far from that as water can get, very hard and an alkaline pH above 8.0.

Also may not be good from the viewpoint of competition for space. Both are cave spawners, so they're going to be contending for the best spawning site.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

try apisttos, or some jewels they would make nice additions with kribs, or possibly more kribs, in my experience with kribs they are little rascals when there spawning so be careful if you have a spawning pair.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

what is the pH of your water? Calvus do indeed like Alkaline pH, but domestic (aquarium bred) fish are not fussy.

however, kribs will live and breed in almost any water chemistry, so it is best to match the calvus.


----------

